

Startup Quote: Josh James, co-founder, Omniture - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2076856308

======
raychancc
When you find an idea that you just can’t stop thinking about, that’s probably
a good one to pursue.

\- Josh James

<http://startupquote.com/post/2076856308>

